# What are you doing at Easter?



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are catching the tunnel on the 1st April and heading south
as we always do.Ending up at a mates house in St Maxime for
a few days.Then we will plot the journey home.
Hoping the weather is good and we get some nice hot sunshine!:smile2:

So what are your plans for Easter?:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hopefully disappearing up the M6.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

On the Tuesday after Easter we are heading...

Home - Kent - Laon - Thonnance-les-Moulins - Garardmer - Besancon - Lyon - Avignon

Then a week at Cavalaire sur Mer

Then coming home it will be:-

Volonne - St Theoffrey - Beaune - Troyes - Feuilleres - Kent - Home

Nearly all the sites are from the ACSI book with the odd aire thrown in. Its the first time we have used ACSI so it will be interesting to see how we go*...

Graham :smile2:

*


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Helping grand kids eat their Easter eggs.:grin2::grin2:


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

We will Be in St Raphael/St Tropez for Jan's birthday

DJM


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are crossing the channel, Plymouth to Roscoff, on 29th March so will probably be in Spain by Easter. Not sure where though as we never book in advance.
Have you been to Cavalaire before GMJ? It's one of our favourite places in that area. We usually stay at Camping de la Baie as it's such a convenient site.
You will get on fine with ACSI. We wouldn't be without it now.

Cazzie


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Cazzie said:


> We are crossing the channel, Plymouth to Roscoff, on 29th March so will probably be in Spain by Easter. Not sure where though as we never book in advance.
> *Have you been to Cavalaire before GMJ? It's one of our favourite places in that area. We usually stay at Camping de la Baie as it's such a convenient site.*
> You will get on fine with ACSI. We wouldn't be without it now.
> 
> Cazzie


No we havent but we are staying at Camping de la Baie.:smile2:

REALLY looking forward to it...but not having to buy and wear budgie smugglers for the pool if I want to have a swim! :grin2:

Graham :smile2:


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Being available for child minding duties, doing a couple of days at the least, we do go away during school holidays, but only if not needed. Easter a bit spread out this year, One grandson 2 weeks before Easter, 4 others a week before and a week after, the others 2 weeks after. Prefer going away, on our own, when sites are not full of children, Love taking them awy during the holidays though.


----------



## SteveRallye1 (Nov 29, 2016)

Having read yours Suedew I am pleased we were married young and were Grandparents at 40 and now got the time and money to do what we like when we like and not tied to the needs of our family anymore. We enjoyed being grandparents and spent many hols and weekends with our 3 grandchildren over the years but now is our time, life is too short. However we are only at the end of the phone or email and we are still the bank of Granma and Grandad


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Hopefully disappearing up the M6.


Sounds great!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

DJMotorhomer said:


> We will Be in St Raphael/St Tropez for Jan's birthday
> 
> DJM


We will be in the same area at the same time:smile2:
So heres hoping the sun shines for both of us!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> We are crossing the channel, Plymouth to Roscoff, on 29th March so will probably be in Spain by Easter. Not sure where though as we never book in advance.
> Have you been to Cavalaire before GMJ? It's one of our favourite places in that area. We usually stay at Camping de la Baie as it's such a convenient site.
> You will get on fine with ACSI. We wouldn't be without it now.
> 
> Cazzie


Thats the joy of motorhoming,never booking anything and just take it as it comes.:smile2::smile2:

Wish we could do Spain,but we are still working so never have enough time!

When we retire I hope to be able to go away longer and further!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GMJ said:


> No we havent but we are staying at Camping de la Baie.:smile2:
> 
> REALLY looking forward to it...but not having to buy and wear budgie smugglers for the pool if I want to have a swim! :grin2:
> 
> Graham :smile2:


I think we are going to have a night or two in that campsite while we are in the area:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

suedew said:


> Being available for child minding duties, doing a couple of days at the least, we do go away during school holidays, but only if not needed. Easter a bit spread out this year, One grandson 2 weeks before Easter, 4 others a week before and a week after, the others 2 weeks after. Prefer going away, on our own, when sites are not full of children, Love taking them awy during the holidays though.


We have to go in school holidays as my wife works in a school.:frown2:

When we retire we will be able to do any time.But being new grandparents
that could change again!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Sounds great!


It will be, no agenda, no dissapoinment :roll:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jo662 said:


> I think we are going to have a night or two in that campsite while we are in the area:smile2:


Can I ask when are you planning on being there?

We are there from 25/04 for 7 nights

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

jo662 said:


> Thats the joy of motorhoming,never booking anything and just take it as it comes.:smile2::smile2:
> 
> Wish we could do Spain,but we are still working so never have enough time!
> 
> When we retire I hope to be able to go away longer and further!:smile2:


That's one of the benefits of getting old. We are off for eight weeks.:smile2:
France is actually our preferred country though. We head into Spain mainly for the warmer weather but it doesn't always work out that way:frown2:

Cazzie


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

jo662 said:


> We have to go in school holidays as my wife works in a school.:frown2:
> 
> When we retire we will be able to do any time.But being new grandparents
> that could change again!:smile2:


Worked with children, but was not tied to school holidays thankfully.

Being a grandparent is wonderful, as is retirement, you'll soon wonder how you ever found time to work


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Flying Luton to Essaouira on 15 April for a week of natural dyeing, weaving, doing the touristy thing with my daughter in law and a few other arty, crafty ladies. Staying in a riad near the medina and the beach. Moho will be resting up near Norwich till my return. New experience - looking forward to it!


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

suedew said:


> Worked with children, but was not tied to school holidays thankfully.
> 
> Being a grandparent is wonderful, as is retirement, you'll soon wonder how you ever found time to work


We are half way there,we have a 6 month old beautiful grand daughter.:smile2:

But we are 10 years away from retirement:frown2:,but you never know it could 
happen sooner with abit of planning!:wink2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Cazzie said:


> That's one of the benefits of getting old. We are off for eight weeks.:smile2:
> France is actually our preferred country though. We head into Spain mainly for the warmer weather but it doesn't always work out that way:frown2:
> 
> Cazzie


We love France too,only ever done Spain by plane and either staying at my dads
place in Nerja or hotels.
But Spain and Portugal is on the list to do in the motorhome when we do retire!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

GMJ said:


> Can I ask when are you planning on being there?
> 
> We are there from 25/04 for 7 nights
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Hi Graham
We are crossing by tunnel 1st April,and heading down so will be there
a lot earlier than you Im afraid.And we only have two weeks.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

jo662 said:


> Hi Graham
> We are crossing by tunnel 1st April,and heading down so will be there
> a lot earlier than you Im afraid.And we only have two weeks.:frown2:


Ah OK, I see...

Just don't wreck the gaff before we get there :wink2:

Graham :grin2:


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Cazzie,
We're on Newhaven ferry on 28/3 so will probably follow you there.
We are plannng to spend more time in northern spain this year than in Jan last year when we rushed to the sun!!
My wife thinks were doing it the wrong way round North SPain Portugal and southern spain, France en route both ways for 6 months but I think it will be warmer that we are used to wherever.
Biggest challenge will be avoiding the July August heat, when we plan to escape into the mountains somewhere to keep cooler!!!
We'll look out for you.
MIke


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi Mike,
We did Northern Spain on our way back last year at end of May. We loved that coast(very like Cornwall) but unfortunately the weather wasn't very kind to us.
What are the benefits of taking the Newhaven ferry. Never thought of that route.
Will look out for you.

Cazzie


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi Cazzie,
CHEAP & short, after our santander crossing 6/1/16 wife is NEVER going that way again. We came back from Dieppe last year and have grand kids on IOW so not bad location for us.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

GMJ said:


> On the Tuesday after Easter we are heading...
> 
> Home - Kent - Laon - Thonnance-les-Moulins - Garardmer - Besancon - Lyon - Avignon
> 
> ...


Graham - a few sites I've visited on your route:

Beaune - camping de cent vignes, (stayed there about 30 years ago when it was in a vineyard and again recently but it's near the city centre now. Smallish emplacements, but good facs. You can stroll into the centre for a look-see/meal etc. Eat escargot and buy mustard and wine.

Troyes - (near) - lac d'Orient lovely site, nice pools cafe area, across road from a large lake, pleasant walk, BEST facs ever at a campsite (new block) but nothing wrong with the 'older'one. (Dare I suggest it? - there's a great retail park just east of Troyes walk, browse, eat and a huge well-equipped hyper (LeClerc -Saint Parres aux Tertres.) There's a large aire in the 'village' near lac d'Orient, close the beach centre.

St Quentin - Municipal camping - good overnight stop, v.cheap, reasonable facs. (Avoid camping at Vitry le Francois like the plague!!)

Besancon - Camping de la Plage - site fine, tram link in to city, but inconveniently situated on the NW side of the city, takes ages to get there with the traffic. Old part of city very attractive and worth a day trip.

Lyon - what a huge city!!! Camping Indigo - 3/10 site. Well out of the centre, but still in the city. Good transport links. Historical interest!

From Besancon you could go via Dole and A39 on a more direct route to Lyon. Pity you can't detour into the Haute Jura National Park. It's beautiful, a bit touristy (and pricey) round Clairvaux des Lacs. I liked St Claude, but I was coming back from Switzerland but a bit wyndy-wyndy if you're in a hurry to get somewhere.

Bourg en Bresse - Camping Municipal Challes was okay but now closed I see.

Gerardmer - it's quite far flung for a flying visit. That whole Vosges region is worth seeing in a bit more depth. The valley in which Sainte-Marie aux Mines is situated is very pretty, and the route from Ribeauville to Eguisheim has a number of pretty towns well worth a look-see and the food in the region is good too.

(I remember Riquewihr very well. I thought I was going to die alone in my van there. I'd had a cough, and on waking in the morning, I coughed again and my chest actually slammed shut. I couldn't get a smidgen of aire in. I thought now I'm going to die here, I wonder how long it will take for them to break in and find me dead. Then I had a flash of inspiration. Lift up your arms, Viv!! I raised them above my head and the air rushed in. I sat on the step of the van for a while recovering my equilibrium, got myself off to the doctor who was Vietnamese and very kindly. I neglected to pay for the parking and on my return to the van there was a polite note asking me to drop the parking money in the box. Now how's that for tourist friendly???) Lovely half timbered houses, cobbled streets and a gorgeous Christmas shop.

Hope this is helpful!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks









We are staying at some of the sites you mention...

We always try to go to Gerardmer if possible as its a special place for us.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Wife has 3 weeks off at Easter and so I hoped to get away somewhere, anywhere, just to be away. Then I discovered that the week I agreed to do as temporary cover where I used to work is the first week of her hols. I'm a bit peeved, but also glad to still be able to get a bit of work when I want to (provided I check properly when it is going to happen) and so we will just have 2 weeks. Maybe a quick trip to Arran might be in order.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Sprinta said:


> Wife has 3 weeks off at Easter and so I hoped to get away somewhere, anywhere, just to be away. Then I discovered that the week I agreed to do as temporary cover where I used to work is the first week of her hols. I'm a bit peeved, but also glad to still be able to get a bit of work when I want to (provided I check properly when it is going to happen) and so we will just have 2 weeks. Maybe a quick trip to Arran might be in order.


We only have 2 weeks,you could do Europe very easily in that time!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We prefer Mull to Arran now, only 75 miles further on, a more interesting island, and you get to keep your fillings.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> We prefer Mull to Arran now, only 75 miles further on, a more interesting island, and you get to keep your fillings.


Have you never fancied crossing the Channel and touring France Kev?:serious:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Have you never fancied crossing the Channel and touring France Kev?:serious:


I'm not that bothered to be honest Jo, Liz wants to go, so we will soon, I don't have a passport though, i need to get cracking on that first, but I'm worried about my concentration level lately, I'm okay bumbling around on our road system, I might struggle over there, hence no rush.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> I'm not that bothered to be honest Jo, Liz wants to go, so we will soon, I don't have a passport though, i need to get cracking on that first, but I'm worried about my concentration level lately, I'm okay bumbling around on our road system, I might struggle over there, hence no rush.


You would`nt have a problem in France as its so big and the roads are always 
empty.:smile2:
We are off at the end of the month,and when ever we get across the Channel
we always wonder where everyone is.
Go in April and May and they are very quiet months.We love France!:smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Whatever we do I can't see it being this year anyway, Liz has too many commitments right now, and for the foreseeable future, it's unlikely that we can get away for more than a few days at a time.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Whatever we do I can't see it being this year anyway, Liz has too many commitments right now, and for the foreseeable future, it's unlikely that we can get away for more than a few days at a time.


You need a fortnight at the least Kev!
We go at Easter for two weeks,then beginning of August for two weeks.:smile2:
And October for just a week,so can be done for 7 days too!:wink2:
Go for it as soon as you can,you will love it and wished you had done it
a long time ago!>


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If/when we go it'll be for 8 weeks or more, I have been before in the 80s but on a bike, we got as far as Logrono is northern spain.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

We will be in Losnich in the Mosel to join Herr Roth for the Weinabfullang {2017 wine bottling} with ICDSUN2 and macd.

http://wein.moselweingut-roth.de/


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Tunnel on the 30th March and head for the Dordogne for a month - staying on Aires most of the time.

We were there many years ago by car - hotel in Sarlat and a week of rain - and never saw the sun for the full week - hope it's better this time.

Any 'don't miss this brilliant Aire' suggestions welcomed.


:wav::wav::wav::wav:


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

When I was working we actually did do that one time, across France, into Switzerland, back down into France at Annecy and back up to home. 

Always travelling, stopped only to sleep it seemed. I can happily do it on the bike, but it was a bit silly in the MH.

The next time we took 3 weeks and still managed to travel too far, all rush rush rush.

I really want to just set off without a return date and travel. However she who must be obeyed is determined to continue to work and only has school holidays off for now. And I screwed up with my dates and lost one of her available weeks.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well its nearly time for our first trip across the Channel!:smile2:

We will be on the Channel Tunnel this Saturday night at 19.50,and heading
south!:smile2:

I dont know whether to keep adding to this thread about where we get to,
or start another one!:serious:


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe (Mar 28, 2009)

Ypres at Easter to see a band, looking forward to it


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Well here we are in Palavas Les Flots on the aire next to the marina!:smile2:

This is our fifth night,so now we can slow down and relax abit more.
I know its not as good as a Barryd relax,but we only have two weeks,
not six months!:frown2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We always do a rough plan for our holidays in France.And because we do not
book anywhere we always end up stopping in completely different places.
This holiday has been no different.:frown2:
We are now in a lovely campsite in Port Grimaud called Les Mures.
The only thing planned in concrete is a visit for a few days to a mates
near St Maxime from tomorrow!:smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Blooming hell Joe. You dont hang about! Down to the south of France before I even noticed you had gone and then one side of the French med to the other in 24 hours!  

Good pics. How busy is the Cote D'Azur right now? I suspect we will end up that way at some point this summer all being well. Might just end up in St Tropez for 14th of July Bastile day just to see the madness.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

barryd said:


> Blooming hell Joe. You dont hang about! Down to the south of France before I even noticed you had gone and then one side of the French med to the other in 24 hours!
> 
> Good pics. How busy is the Cote D'Azur right now? I suspect we will end up that way at some point this summer all being well. Might just end up in St Tropez for 14th of July Bastile day just to see the madness.


Its very quiet at the moment Barry,and the weather is very good! 
Sunny and 22 degrees today,thats good for April.:smile2:

Yes we have to get a wiggle on being as we only have two weeks.
We started Narbonne side of the med because my mate who we
always visit at Easter in St Maxime fell off his MV Augusta five weeks ago
and had to have his toe amputated.So he was not sure he would be able
to be here and we were going to take the opportunity to go to Barcelona
if he didnt.But he arrived here yesterday so its back to plan `B` and
we will be at his tomorrow for a few days!:smile2:

Wont be riding the MV though!:frown2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

jo662 said:


> Its very quiet at the moment Barry,and the weather is very good!
> Sunny and 22 degrees today,thats good for April.:smile2:
> 
> Yes we have to get a wiggle on being as we only have two weeks.
> ...


Ouch! Sounds nasty. I am really missing France having not gone over last year. Enjoy your time there, hope the weather stays kind.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Not long 'til we go now









Graham :grin2:


----------



## Lesleykh (Apr 13, 2009)

I was hankering after going somewhere - anywhere - in the van at Easter, but have been informed by t'other half that we can't go anywhere until essential repairs have been done on the van, and by then we probably won't have enough money to afford to go anywhere!

The list includes - something to do with the automatic gearbox which keeps slipping from manual into 2nd (he drives it in manual to save a few pennies on fuel, I think  ), the lights on the dashboard which randomly go off, the front door locks which work on a bleeper but not with the key inserted into the lock, and the runner on the panel van sliding door which is no longer really worthy of the name runner as that implies some sort of movement. 

Maybe we'll get away in May, after the MOT.. sighs!

Lesley


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Well here we are in Palavas Les Flots on the aire next to the marina!:smile2:
> 
> This is our fifth night,so now we can slow down and relax abit more.
> I know its not as good as a Barryd relax,but we only have two weeks,
> not six months!:frown2:


 Better if you start another thread me thinks, I only spotted by accident your on your way and I like to know where you are young man.
:grin2:
Jan


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Well I am just going to the CMC site at Burford, went there two years ago and got a discount ticket for the wildlife park adjacent to the site.

Nice park but was very wet when we visited, going round the monkey enclosure the heavens opened up so took shelter in the small information hut.
Me and Karen, a volunteer and numerous Monkeys, surprisingly we all got on well.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Better if you start another thread me thinks, I only spotted by accident your on your way and I like to know where you are young man.
> :grin2:
> Jan


Hi Jan
We got back home on Saturday:frown2:

I could`nt see the the point of starting another thread as hardly 
anybody is interested in motorhome ones anymore as they have all been 
driven away by the aggressive brexit thread contributers.:frown2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Glad you are home safely

Did the weather stay fine?

I enjoy threads of people's travels

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

jo662 said:


> Hi Jan
> We got back home on Saturday:frown2:
> 
> I could`nt see the the point of starting another thread as hardly
> ...


So you see there are at least 3 of us who are interested in other people.
If I knew how to do this vote thing on here I would ask who likes to here and who doesn´t.
If there are only 3 of us thats all right, you and me will read about Sandra´s holiday, 
Sandra and I will read about yours and you two can read mine, hows that. :grin2:
Jan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

There is plenty more interested Jan

Sometimes it's just a matter of timing and many put their travels on a blog ( smart arses :grin2 with a link

I enjoy reading those too

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We have just got back from Spain. The Campo De Gata Natural Park area of Almeria. But we cheated and flew! Stayed in a house half way up a mountain with fabulous views of the sea and all the other mountains  We wanted peace and quiet and boy did we get it! All except, that is, for the inevitable barking Spanish dog and a few days of a very annoying wind that whistled round the chimney all night.


Checked out some nice sites for next winter though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thank God for the dog and the wind

Idont do perfect 

Especially if it's someone else's perfect

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

No, must admit, Sandra that someone else's perfect is not mine. I wanted to leave notes all over the place suggesting improvements!


For instance the house had the most amazing views but the double glazing on lots of windows was blown (moisture leaked into the cavity and fogging occurs). This restricted the views from inside the house. They may be used to it but it really caused me sadness to miss those amazing vistas when indoors.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

ThAts it

I've had it
Some of my windows are blown

DONT REALLY CARE EXCEPT 

one of the French widows in the kitchen has gone

It means my view of the back garden is blurred

Unless it's a great day 

When the doors are open

I'll sort it one day

Maybe

Sandra


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I don't like posting where I am going! Don't mind telling after the event. We spent Easter on the C&CC site at Cambridge, £3p.n. cheaper than the CMC's site and a better site as well. Very handy for getting into Cambridge via the number 7 Citi bus. Also went further afield to the new musuem in Newmarket, the Palace House National Heritage Center for horse raceing and sporting art, and excellent visit and a good Sunday lunch in their restaurant . We also visited Anglesey Abbey but having been to the American Cemetry, Duxford and Wimpole Estate in previous years, we did not re-aquaint ourselves with these on this visit even though they are easy to get to from this site. 
peedee


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peedee said:


> I don't like posting where I am going! Don't mind telling after the event. We spent Easter on the C&CC site at Cambridge, £3p.n. cheaper than the CMC's site and a better site as well. Very handy for getting into Cambridge via the number 7 Citi bus. Also went further afield to the new musuem in Newmarket, the Palace House National Heritage Center for horse raceing and sporting art, and excellent visit and a good Sunday lunch in their restaurant . We also visited Anglesey Abbey but having been to the American Cemetry, Duxford and Wimpole Estate in previous years, we did not re-aquaint ourselves with these on this visit even though they are easy to get to from this site.
> peedee


You visited my home area :grin2:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Its a pity so few posts are about actual touring, as a result I'm not supprised to see the membership of most forums declining.
peedee


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

JanHank said:


> You visited my home area :grin2:


Who said I don't like rude bits, quite partial ackcherly Gertrude, it was you who didn't like it IIRC.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Ah well 
Some of of us can't actually tour 

And yes well they should leave

Or maybe they should stay

Because those of us who no longer tour

Did tour

Once upon a time

I expect more from MHF

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

peedee said:


> Its a pity so few posts are about actual touring, as a result I'm not supprised to see the membership of most forums declining.
> peedee


Speaking for myself peedee I find it disheartening when there's little or no response to posts. When you talk to people there is normally some kind of response saying they are interested or not in what your saying. No effort to press the like button to at least say you would like to hear more.
We will be off again next week, the initial plan is Bavaria, Austria, but we're never sure where we end up so really it's a surprise :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hey

You are not interested in what I say

Fine it's not a problem

It's not a problem for you Jan

It's just life

They will be interested eventually

But if not

Why should we care ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Hey
> 
> You are not interested in what I say
> 
> ...


I respond to what needs a response Sandra I.e your travel reports, things you say that make me laugh and other interesting posts. Your last 2 posts don't need a response, do they ? :serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Can't even remember my last two posts Jan 

Did I hurt you?

Didn't mean to

Meant to say what does it matter if people are not interested

We are fine without them

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Can't even remember my last two posts Jan
> 
> Did I hurt you?
> 
> ...


Of course you haven't hurt me, 1944 was a very good year, :grin2:
I meant the last 2 posts in this thread. 
If I am taking time to write a report about my holiday I do hope at least some are interested otherwise why should I bother to write anything.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I'll be following it

Sandra


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

aldra said:


> Ah well
> Some of of us can't actually tour
> 
> And yes well they should leave
> ...


You will tour again hopefully Sandra,you not been back that long since your last one!:smile2:


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

JanHank said:


> Speaking for myself peedee I find it disheartening when there's little or no response to posts. When you talk to people there is normally some kind of response saying they are interested or not in what your saying. No effort to press the like button to at least say you would like to hear more.
> We will be off again next week, the initial plan is Bavaria, Austria, but we're never sure where we end up so really it's a surprise :grin2:


I love reading adventures that members have,at home or abroad.Just wish there were more!:serious:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I will ( perhaps)

Others maybe not

But what would make us no longer interested in them?

For me I love accounts of MH trips

But more I love the people who make them, the trials, the things that went wrong, or right

The reasons they no longer make them

And I I'm not going to lose interest because for what ever reason 

They can no longer make them

We're all getting older

But we remember

And those who remember are gems

Sandra


----------

